# 13th hour



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

Just about finished.
All I need to do is make some hands & install the movement.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That looks really good. Is it going to be displayed inside or out?


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

Outside, the face is 3'x3' should be readable from the street. The min hand will sweep backwards & the hour hand will be fixed at 13 oclock. I'm thinking about lighting it with our holiday slide light so I can just light the face.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

3' x 3'!?!? That's awesome! The thing looks pretty great. Good job man!


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

done!
bad bideo:


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Just checked out your video........looks great. Nice job!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

That's really fantastic. Could you post a pic of just the hands, I couldn't quite make them out in the video.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Excellent prop halfcracked! Great job.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

That thing is awesome. I too would like to see a close up ( daytime) shot of the hands. 

You did good.


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

here ya go slimy








now to figger out how to keep the fishing line for my FCG from jumping the pulley.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i added a split shot weight got it at wallyworld fishing dept.


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

Problem is the central line that holds up the head & torso. the crank arm passes fairly close to the pulley & adds lateral tension to the line which makes it slide out of the pulley. I'm thinking i'll try adding a counterballance weight & see if it changes the pully position enough to stop it from jumping.

Alternatively I'll try just using an Ibolt & forgo the pulley; but I had to upgrade the motor already because tho old one coulden't handle the torq. I thought about moving the motor forward but that's a pain I don't want to get into.
I really should just shorten the crank but I like the amount of movement I'm getting & a shorter crank=less movement.


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

I had the exact same problem with my FCG, halfcracked. I added the counterbalance and had it threaded through 2 eyebolts and the main line (head/torso) still kept jumping on occassion. This was finally solved by hanging pullies on the eyebots for the counter balance. I used a long 5/16" eyebolt with a stack of washers tightened with a nut as my counter weight. That way I can quickly rebalance the counter weight by adding or removing washers.


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah...
Turns out the pulleys were actually causing more headaches than they were worth. got rid of the pulleys & just ran the line through the eyebolts. working like butter now. All ready to go out this weekend.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice clock, HC.. Great shadows in that vid too!


----------

